# Picture your socionics type



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> INTp


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Fe-IEI*






*Ni-IEI*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@_FreeBeer_ I think the first video is very exemplary of Se with Fi than IEI-Fe. Look at all that violence and action. That's Se in a nutshell, and she's focused on creating individuality which suggests Fi, not Fe. I can't think of an example of IEI-Fe i a leadership position right now in fiction but the way they'd use Fe creative would be very different to what she is doing here.

As for the V for Vendetta scene, I think that's a very good example of Ni with Te than Ni with Fe. You need to realize that what V did was to play with external structures but not necessarily all social in the strict sense of the word. Yes, he's dealing with society that by itself can be seen as a social structure because it consists of people, but he's more concerned with laws/rules that seem to govern society, so Te, not Fe.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> @_FreeBeer_ I think the first video is very exemplary of Se with Fi than IEI-Fe. Look at all that violence and action. That's Se in a nutshell, and she's focused on creating individuality which suggests Fi, not Fe. I can't think of an example of IEI-Fe i a leadership position right now in fiction but the way they'd use Fe creative would be very different to what she is doing here.
> 
> As for the V for Vendetta scene, I think that's a very good example of Ni with Te than Ni with Fe. You need to realize that what V did was to play with external structures but not necessarily all social in the strict sense of the word. Yes, he's dealing with society that by itself can be seen as a social structure because it consists of people, but he's more concerned with laws/rules that seem to govern society, so Te, not Fe.


Unsure, I saw her ability to conceal her true feelings, to wait for the proper time and to use the entire situation to her advantage by rallying the slaves around her through everything she did as quite a lot of Ni-Fe. In general Daenerys is very Fe-ish imo.

Actual ESI is more along the lines of Brianne of Tarth: uncompromising Fi-Se, with Se in service of Fi resulting in a hard lined dutiful, loyal conviction, lack of intuitive foresight and use of force to push through obstacles. *ESIs are real self sacrificing stoic moralists.* Brianne if in Daenerise's position wouldn't have been able to hold back enough or express herself in such a way to get away with tricking the slave master and getting her army even without the whip. As a ESI she would have lacked the foresight and would have outright attacked the slave master out of internal conviction. Daenerys in stead tends to play along with others and adapt to the situation despite her internal conviction. Fe>Fi.

*ESI*















True for V thou. That was mostly Ni, probably the best example for Ni.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> Unsure, I saw her ability to conceal her true feelings, to wait for the proper time and to use the entire situation to her advantage by rallying the slaves around her through everything she did as quite a lot of Ni-Fe. In general Daenerys is very Fe-ish imo.
> 
> Actual ESI is more along the mines of Brianne of Tarth: uncompromising Fi-Se, with Se in service of Fi resulting in a hard lined dutiful, loyal conviction, lack of intuitive foresight and use of force to push through obstacles. *ESIs are real self sacrificing stoic moralists.*
> 
> ...


I would actually like to inverse the two entirely, because the description you provided for Brianne sounds very beta ST to me, LSI most likely. Look at your own choice of words: Dutiful, stoic, loyal conviction. Check the LSI profile and you get what I mean. Beta STs are described as conformists who enforce the system. 

If anything I would say that Daenerys' ability to rally the slaves is very Ni-Te but driven by Fi morals. Individuality, separation from the social order and so on. She doesn't group them according to what appears to be aristocracy, but she seems to see them as their own individuals as portrayed when she asks them if they are going to follow her out of their own free will. Fe logic would view the group of soldiers in a beta-sense as a united entity. They are not individuals, it's an army.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> I would actually like to inverse the two entirely, because the description you provided for Brianne sounds very beta ST to me, LSI most likely. Look at your own choice of words: Dutiful, stoic, loyal conviction. Check the LSI profile and you get what I mean. Beta STs are described as conformists who enforce the system.
> 
> If anything I would say that Daenerys' ability to rally the slaves is very Ni-Te but driven by Fi morals. Individuality, separation from the social order and so on. She doesn't group them according to what appears to be aristocracy, but she seems to see them as their own individuals as portrayed when she asks them if they are going to follow her out of their own free will. Fe logic would view the group of soldiers in a beta-sense as a united entity. They are not individuals, it's an army.


As far as I see it Brianne is ESI and Daenerys is IEI from my perspective. From your perspective this may not be true and you have your own ideas, however I do not enjoy such debates as it is only mental masturbation which is pointless and unproductive.

As far as I'm concerned the entire socionics and MBTI theory hangs upon Jung's functions, which is not accepted to be valid in any way given that he based it on something that is impossible to measure objectively. We could argue about this for an eternity with no concrete outcome as one can twist and turn the theory any way one wants to interpret it. Anything left to this much interpretation with vague abstract functions as a base that are not measurable and I refuse to accept it unless proven otherwise by psychology, but since psychology outright ridicules and rejects both socionics and MBTI, this will not be the case for some time, if at all.

Considering the above please leave me out of your future debates, I am not interested in typing myself or arguing about fictional character type or the precision and details of either theory / system. Find some Ti doms, I hear they enjoy mental masturbation. I prefer objective precision and certainty, practical usability, not arguing theory.

I'm mainly here because I'm bored.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> As far as I see it Brianne is ESI and Daenerys is IEI from my perspective. From your perspective this may not be true and you have your own ideas, however I do not enjoy such debates as *it is only mental masturbation which is pointless and unproductive.*
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the entire socionics and MBTI theory hangs upon Jung's functions, *which is not accepted to be valid in any way given that he based it on something that is impossible to measure objectively. We could argue about this for an eternity with no concrete outcome as one can twist and turn the theory any way one wants to interpret it.* Anything left to this much interpretation with vague abstract functions as a base that are not measurable and I refuse to accept it unless proven otherwise by psychology, but since psychology outright ridicules and rejects both socionics and MBTI, this will not be the case for some time, if at all.
> 
> ...


The bolded: Te in action. Gamma values. Reference the wikisocion:



Wikisocion said:


> blocked with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamma Quadra - Wikisocion


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ESI and best sidekick ever:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> I'm mainly here because I'm bored.


Fyi, so am I.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Tohru Honda, quite possibly EII.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> Actual ESI is more along the lines of Brianne of Tarth...





LeaT said:


> I would actually like to inverse the two entirely, because the description you provided for Brianne sounds very beta ST to me, LSI most likely. Look at your own choice of words: Dutiful, stoic, loyal conviction. Check the LSI profile and you get what I mean. Beta STs are described as conformists who enforce the system.


I would second an ST typing for Brianne. Her ethical side is her weaker one. She is very straight-lined and doesn't know how to "work" relationships well, which is shows in the episode when she's captured and nearly raped. She is dutiful, loyal, determined but ethically she is clueless and tries to resolve her problems by application of blunt force.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ILI-Te:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LeaT said:


> ILI-Te:


I think he's IEI-Fe. he has the charisma, flowing style of speech and inspiring, quasi "spiritual" quality of a Beta NF.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think he's IEI-Fe. he has the charisma, flowing style of speech and inspiring, quasi "spiritual" quality of a Beta NF.


Would an ILI do half the pointless shit that Lulu does? I personally found him way too theatrical for a fucking Fe polr typing to make any sense.










LII? ILE? LSI? Who the fuck knows? Anyways I've been watching the hilarity that is The Ricky Gervias show, so I want to know what you guys think his type would be in socionics?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

St Vual said:


> Would an ILI do half the pointless shit that Lulu does? I personally found him way too theatrical for a fucking Fe polr typing to make any sense.


pretty much my thoughts, though I'm not as acquainted with the system as I'd like to be.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think he's IEI-Fe. he has the charisma, flowing style of speech and inspiring, quasi "spiritual" quality of a Beta NF.


The whole series is like his very own Hidden Agenda Fi episode. He's going through his daily life normally when he chances upon this situation (Se moves him into action), recalls his bitter hatred/feeling about the situation of his family, his father - who incidentally is more on the beta/Fe side, keeping the authoritarian leanings and power structure of the world in line - and so on - and newly empowered, hastens his plans to fell the empire and plunge the world into freedom. His psychology here stems from a stymied want to be loved. He puts on an Fe front to appear at ease with his environment and has his stupid Fi moments but he is not Fe.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Flatliner said:


> The whole series is like his very own Hidden Agenda Fi episode. He's going through his daily life normally when he chances upon this situation (Se moves him into action), recalls his bitter hatred/feeling about the situation of his family, his father - who incidentally is more on the beta/Fe side, keeping the authoritarian leanings and power structure of the world in line - and so on - and newly empowered, hastens his plans to fell the empire and plunge the world into freedom. His psychology here stems from a stymied want to be loved. He puts on an Fe front to appear at ease with his environment and has his stupid Fi moments but he is not Fe.


Anyone can be driven by a strong desire to be liked or loved.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> Anyone can be driven by a strong desire to be liked or loved.


Yes, but he's reacting to it, and the characters in the series, in a way that fits the elements of his type.

Also, I wouldn't say it's his desire to be _liked_. That is an element in his janus-faced charade.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

LxE-Te perhaps?











SEE-Fi


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe Code Geass is written by a bunch of Beta NFs? That would make sense.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

St Vual said:


> Maybe Code Geass is written by a bunch of Beta NFs? That would make sense.


The school, along with Zero's organization, sure have a lot of betas. They're kind of solidly within the range of Japanese ideal personas/personalities in anime.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

By the way, the PoLR can be extremely misleading as people can either a) choose to put up a front and pretend as if they are awesome at their PoLR as a way to deal with the fact that they aren't or they will b) admit they are terrible and not do anything more about it. 

Lelouch is so clearly Fi-valuing and it's even beyond just what @_Flatliner_ wrote. He operates on a moral compass of what he wants. Sure enough, he cares about his sister and most of his revenge is excused as exacting revenge for his sister's sake, but at the core of it, he's not really doing it for his sister. That's just fuel on the fire. Ultimately Lelouch chooses to exact revenge for _himself, _and it is this perspective, that he is doing it for himself, because he wants and desires it, that puts him into the Fi rather than Fe camp. 

Again, one needs just to look at Milly Ashford to get a good idea of how Fe and Fi differ and how Milly often tends to organize the school in order to create a sense of unity. Lelouch does not do it once. He operates on the logic of people's individual feelings. When he asks people to join The Black Knights, he does so expecting them to do it out of choice because they feel just the way he feels. It is not done out of conformity. 

Lelouch doesn't care about a sense of unity or group identity or creating social structure. He expects people to follow him out of their own free wills rather than for arbitrary reasons such as social rules, expectations or traditions that Fe operates on. If anything, you can argue pretty well that much of the conflict that occurs within the series is a conflict between Fe and Fi values. On the one hand you have the Fe values as expressed through the Britannian Empire that maintains tradition and social structure and pointing out that the structure is aristocratic seems needless even, since it's well duh, an aristocratic structure based on royalty, and on the other hand, you have the counter-movement of The Black Knights that are meant to represent freedom of choice and individuality where Lelouch never puts himself above others even within the movement itself. He recognizes himself as the leader but only insofar as he is the one who must provide the group with necessary organization structure in order for it to function at all, but as a whole, I think Lelouch sees himself as an equal to everyone else. That's a sign of democratic values as opposed to aristocratic. Lelouch recognizes power and social structure but aside using it when it suits him he seems largely unconcerned. You don't even see him expressing something like "he wants to be king" or some sort. 

For a guy who is clearly future-oriented in his thinking, he is in some ways also strangely short-sighted. He for instance never considers what is going to happen once he's killed and dethroned his father. Obviously he would be next in line. He just doesn't seem to care. I am hard-pressed to see how a clearly Fe valuing type would not at least consider the social consequences of his or her actions especially with regards to social structure since that is afterall what Fe is naturally attuned to. 

Lelouch is good at creating Te structure by picking out who is say, effective at doing what, but he's largely blind and unconcerned when it comes to social relations beyond when it suits his own personal purposes. As a whole, I think that's a very good example of Fe PoLR. Fe is the third function in line and is the second extroverted IM in the ILI stacking, so when Te doesn't work the ILI will fall back on Fe if necessary. It has a similar on-off switch as the role compared to the base, except people are more sensitive when expected to live up to fulfilling the PoLR and don't take criticism as well.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EII, Fi subtype? Fairly sure about 4w3 5w4 8w9 sx/so in some order.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pretty.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

IEI-Ni


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana can't see your pic for whichever reason
@Kamishi Marylin Manson is typed by most people as Ni-EIE or Ti-ILE, there is next to none Fi in him


----------



## liebling (Jul 4, 2013)

ESI







SLE







EIE







ILE







IEI







ESE







LII







LIE







LSI







SEI







SEE







ILI







IEE







SLI







LSE







EII


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> @Swordsman of Mana can't see your pic for whichever reason
> @Kamishi Marylin Manson is typed by most people as Ni-EIE or Ti-ILE, there is next to none Fi in him


whoops! let's try that again


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana

 I have this feeling you'd like prussian social type 6 lol. (aristocratic)


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

IEI-Ni


----------

